# Hulless/Naked Oats



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I know discussions on hulless or naked oats have gone on here in the past but does anyone have a source for seeds that run less than $8.00 to $10.00 per pound?

My dad is wanting to plant some this fall and thought that that price was a little much for oats of any kind, I've done some checking in the past but haven't found prices any lower.

Any input or info will be appreciated.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just remember hulless are not without their problems ...  And the price is what you are willing to pay. (sorry, I'm no help)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My dad and I have talked about them in the past but he has his mind set on seeing how they will do down here.

When I was a kid we grew oats on occasion and he played around with ways to hull them but never found anything that worked well enough to make it practical. 

Who knows, it could work out but we'll never know until we give it a try!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

We got ours from Southern Exposure Seed Exchange. We grew Penuda (Pennuda?) - now they're offering Streaker.

The birds got everything before we did this year. That said, we'll try again next year - with bird netting.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

oats are very important of most all animal feed grains that can feed 
humans as well I wish I knew more about them but we never raised them 
and I am of a age where it is more practical to do what I know I can do best at, 

but posting this information is great I always thought the oats had to be steamed to be processed any information may help some one start 
growing in more diverse areas as far as I know not many in the south 
grow oats as I recall we truck them in not a good plan for local
preparedness.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

We ordered them from Turtle Tree Seed a couple of years ago. http://www.turtletreeseed.org/catalog.pdf 
From their catalog: 961 OATS, HULLESS Cert. OG Hulless 
variety grown in Nebraska. Received BD 
prep 500 in 2008. We're happy to have 
plenty of this again!!! Sow 2.5-3 lbs/1000 
sq. ft. Grown by TVF. ≈1,000 seeds/oz.
S $5.00=1 lb LG $15.00=5 lbs 
XL $27.50=10 lbs

We didn't get much of a harvest from them so haven't grown them since, but it was interesting to try.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> We got ours from Southern Exposure Seed Exchange. We grew Penuda (Pennuda?) - now they're offering Streaker.
> 
> The birds got everything before we did this year. That said, we'll try again next year - with bird netting.





siletz said:


> We ordered them from Turtle Tree Seed a couple of years ago. http://www.turtletreeseed.org/catalog.pdf
> From their catalog: 961 OATS, HULLESS Cert. OG Hulless
> variety grown in Nebraska. Received BD
> prep 500 in 2008. We're happy to have
> ...


I appreciate those links, I'll look into them as soon as I can, the grandson is back home and he's making up for lost time! lol


----------

